# Disconnecting The Battery



## snowrider77 (Sep 28, 2005)

I just got the ICE>LINK  and I have to disconnect my battery in order to install. Do i need a code for my radio for when i reconnect the battery?


----------



## WAM (Jan 30, 2002)

I have disconnected the battery in my E46, I had no problem with anything. The radio did not need a code to work.


----------



## msbrown (Nov 16, 2004)

Ditto. In fact, on my 02 E46, the radio even had my station pre-sets after I replaced the battery (it was disconnected most of the day).

Just remember to be careful with that positive connector, the one with the explosive safety gizmo in it


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

msbrown said:


> Just remember to be careful with that positive connector, the one with the explosive safety gizmo in it


That's why you only remove the negative terminal when you want to temporarily disconnect the battery.


----------

